# what parts of warhammer Fantasy do you like the most?



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

For me it is the magic and the powerful monsters and charactors. But the main thing for me is the tactical counters you can use against your enermy.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

The models and fluff... I love my fantasy. (I am wondering why currently I have two 40k armies and no Fantasy armies at this very moment... ) I choose armies and form lists based on backstory and quite happilly loose as long as I have an army I like. Granted loosing everytime when I used to play my elf heavy WE army versus DElves got a bit grating but I only gave up my army due to time and space constraints and I needed the money from selling them. :cray: (I must finish those glade riders...)

Fortunately for my sanity I'm getting a new army next year! :victory:

Now what do I pick..? :shok:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the fluff and the models, and converting the models. Then I guess gaming is ok...  Painting comes a firm last place in my list, boo sucks to having to concentrate and be so careful!

As far as game play goes, um, I like the wild dashes across the table followed by cowardly routs back again that plague my every game. I also like those odd occaisions where I badly trounce an opponent who has that "meh, O&G, easy money!" look about them


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

I love the look of a well painted regiment on the table. I have always loved the rank and file phalanx look, which sadly has taken a backseat with the max+3 rank bonus.


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

squeek you are a man/woman/creature* after my own heart!

i hate painting with a passion, when i was at uni in Wales, since there wasn't much to do, i did manage to get some models painted, but then they got lost to the mists

but i love the background which from my point of view seems so much more solid and well formed than the 40k fluff does (but then its probably easier to write the fantasy stuff)

the character models seem so much better as well (overall) and the fact that some of the older rank and file is looking dated can be disguised to a certain extent within a unit.

*delete as appropriate


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

For me its got to be a good background story, able to create your own characters put him at the head of a great painted army and then create his legend through the games you play, really keeps me involved. My dwarf lord snorri o'dubhda, started life as a lowly thane in my army and has fought his way up the ranks to dwarf lord with his loyal shield bearers (or should I say hoard of best ale, I use the special edition bugmans from warhammer world for my lord). And seeing his epic story unfold in the games I played.
The other area I love is the community, dont get to play so much now but when I was in uni there was nothing i like better than turning up to GW and spending the whole day catching up with good mates and having a game or two (awww those were the days), and really enjoy turning up to tournements and meeting new and interesting people.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

For me, its the modifiers. They give some much more things to consider when making a decision compared to 40k. There are consequences to everything that you do compared to 40k where a lot of times, you can make an action and have less things to worry about. Also the ability to make a reaction to charge is big plus and definitely makes the game more interesting.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The complexity of the game!

The movement phase is important, really important, in WHFB. 40k moving is more gung-ho style...
There is a magic phase!!! Sweet sweet 2nd ed :russianroulette:
Guessing with artillery!
Psychology!
Savemodifiers!!!1!one!11!eleven!

Oh bad, better stop before this list gets huge....

Meh, why did i settle for doing an 40k army first :headbutt:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the fact its more tactical than 40k and the average age of the players is way higher than 40k (so no little kids)


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the fact that one action could win the game, like a well placed charge


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the difficulty in the game compared to 40K also the fully painted regiments look awesome


----------



## Aryx (Nov 6, 2008)

The lack of "detailed" fluff, at least for my army. In 40k I'm finding that I need to account for every little :angry:ing detail when it come to my army. When they were there, what they smell like, and so forth. In Fantasy, my Nurgle champion came from the Northern Wastes, wondered around as a teen and fell sick, gave himself to Nurgle and in his name slaughtered and spread decay and death. His followers came to follow him in their quest for glory...yadah yadah yadah, you have your fluff. I also like the footslogging "I'll march mine across the field, you march yours, and we'll see who can win in a sluggfest" (I play my Chaos vs. Dwarves a lot!). I will always love Fantasy, I've been playing it for ten years, I DO tend to stick to playing with my friends, and we tend to stick to the older rules. They make more sense and they are more fun, we also catered our armies to them... so that is that!:biggrin:


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

The tactics, without doubt.

A lot of the older models aren't much fun to convert (wayyyyyy too much work to make their arms swappable, for example), but building is also fun.

I LOVE the way massed regiments look marching across the field.

Since I hate painting in general, I'll toss that in as the worst part- meaning the part I don't do.

But really, fantasy puts a LOT more weight on your generalship, which I enjoy.


----------

